# Salmon mount help



## whitetails_n_scales (Oct 29, 2003)

Just got my first salmon mount back. Not happy with how it looks. Looking for second opinion. There are more pics in my album. This is the first mount I've ever had done. The colors seem off and it looks fake to me. There are flakes in the paint/skin? (dont know how well you can see them in the pictures) There is a blob at the end of the tail. Looking for second opinion. Thanks.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Sheesh. That is unexceptable. The paint is wrong. The anatomy is wrong. The caudel juntion(tail) is horrible. The fins are wrong. That is just for starters. Sorry you got a hack job.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

It's head and a lot of the coloring looks like a great white shark.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

I would be much less than impressed. I have seen very few salmon mounts that I did like, alot are just ok, but that is pretty poor. You need to have a nice long talk with the guy...hopefully he makes it right.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll leave the critiques to guys here who are more qualified than I am, but I would like to ask this. Did you LOOK AT a salmon that your taxidermist had done *before* you chose him to do yours? This is an issue that many fishermen neglect. The guy who did your salmon probably does ALL salmon just like yours. Had you SEEN a salmon he mounted *that looked* *like yours*, would you still have left your fish with him? Seeing an example of THE kind of fish you have to be mounted is THE most important step in getting a mount back that you are delighted with. Taking your fish back to the same guy who made the mistakes the first time probably won't improve it much. Good luck.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Yeah I'm sorry but the only thing remotely acceptable about that mount is that it is in the shape of a fish I feel for ya


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

I don't know why taxidermists have such a hard time with Pacific Salmon. Maybe a west coast taxidermist should be called to do a replica mount. I use a taxidermist who does excellent trout, pike, etc. but his Salmon are terrible. In the Pacific, King's are not on the top of the food chain, hence, the top half of their bodies are blue, the sides silver, and bellies are white for protective camo. If I caught a Salmon worth mounting, I don't know where I would get a good mount done. Hopefully, someone will lets us know of a good MI salmon taxidermist and post some photos to prove it. Sorry, I'm sure you're disappointed.


----------



## whitetails_n_scales (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. I talked to him this afternoon, and Im dropping it back off. Told him I wasnt happy and it didnt look right etc. So I have my doubts that it will improve much but Im not sure what else I can do. :cwm27: 

DFJISH
As you guessed, I didnt see his work prior. It was a friend of a friend type reccommendation and being my first mount I figured it would be alright. I Will not make this mistake again. I will definetly be meeting the guy and checking out his work prior to getting anything mounted again. 

Ryan


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

I just molded a 20 lb King. I will post pics when I get done painting it. I will post pics of another Steelie replica I just did in a day or two.


----------

